# General > Upcoming Events >  Taranaki Gun Show This Weekend

## muzza

Plymouth Hotel , New Plymouth, both days.

$10 entry

----------


## stuart

Yeah boi!! See you there Sunday avo

----------


## muzza

I'll be long gone by then. Twice round the hall early and then out the door

----------


## muzza

BTT

----------

